# Please recommend improvements



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank is currently cycling
Please recommend improvements - power heads, refusiume, filter and skimmer location.

There is a small refusium on the left; filter in the middle which will run chemi pure and on the right will be HO Skimmer.
At the same time filter will work as additional Power head.
Just do not recommend changes to LR landscaping. Me and my wife already on the edge of divorce for this issue







*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks very nice! I like that HOB refugium.

What kind of lighting system is that? Maybe I missed it in your other thread, but it looks like you can use a little more, if you plan to keep light demanding corals.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this a 72Gal Bow? Always been a favourite tank of mine.

It looks good Sig, not much to improve in my opinion, maybe if you tell us about your desired goal of the tank?

As is, just put something between the back of the tank and the HOB filter to make it tilt forward to discourage any possible small leaks, and if possible remove the rubber feet from the Seio Pump on the HOB Fuge, to keep them nice for if you decide to use it differently later.

Is yout lamp a 1 or 2 bulb fixture?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a two bulbs Hagen Glo

http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg7_EN.cfm
one bulb is T5HO 10k and second is aqautic blue.

I am plannig to get second one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

In the store it says 80G, but this tank is not really good for LR. Very difficalt to make places for corals.
Big job should be done with a hammer

Lamp is two bulbs

The main goal to have a few fishes and easy care corals, like zoos, Mushrooms 
This is for today, but who knows in the future....

" and if possible remove the rubber feet from the Seio Pump on the HOB Fuge"  
Sure, I forgot about it.
Thanks



Will Hayward said:


> Is this a 72Gal Bow? Always been a favourite tank of mine.
> 
> It looks good Sig, not much to improve in my opinion, maybe if you tell us about your desired goal of the tank?
> 
> As is, just put something between the back of the tank and the HOB filter to make it tilt forward to discourage any possible small leaks, and if possible remove the rubber feet from the Seio Pump on the HOB Fuge, to Is yout lamp a 1 or 2 bulb fixture?


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Overall, I like it . 

If I may suggest, move the heater to the left corner. The end of the heater should clear the mounts of the Hydor Korallias. 

My reasonings are that:
1) the Korallias will better distribute the heated water away from the heater
2) the left side is in the corner and the aquascape has a generall left to righ descent. This will help in less distraction of the eye as you enter the room from the right and that you won't notice as much "hardware" in the display
3) as you are sitting in front of the aquarium, it's generally more aesthetically pleasing to flow away from the corner into the room. Having the heater on the right doesn't give that smooth visual flow from the corner, especially when you have it stocked w/coral.

HTH/JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Wilson,

I was planning to put heater there (despite I did not have a reasonable idea why I want it there) but started to run in the problems with the keeping the temp. For now, I am adjusting heater few times per day and it is difficult to get to the left corner. Since, I do not have any controllers for the heaters - this is a pain in the ass.
Any way I will try to move it there tomorrow, because I think I should make another changes to the heater after relocation
Thanks for advise

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Sig, looking good. Bow fronts can be great for corals. You just need to arrange your rocks a little better. If it were me, I would consider trading in some of the less interesting rocks for something better. Here's a pic of my 46 gallon bow front rock work and what it looked like with corals on it. It's smaller than you have, but that just makes it easier for you to work with.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> This is a two bulbs Hagen Glo
> 
> http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg7_EN.cfm
> one bulb is T5HO 10k and second is aqautic blue.
> ...


Definitely suggest another fixture, or upgraded fixture. But I'd go with 14000K and actinics on the second one. You don't really need more than one 10000K if looks is important. Corals grow well with 14000K and actinics in T5HO. Probably different story for MH.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The only suggestion I have is running your refug light opposite to your display tank light..

So if your main tank light is on from 12-8, then put the refug light on after 8


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks all for good ideas. Finalized LR today (under supervison) - no more moving them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> The only suggestion I have is running your refug light opposite to your display tank light..
> 
> So if your main tank light is on *from 12-8,* then put the refug light on after 8


Do you have lights on just for 6 hours. I was thinking it should be 10-12
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I keep mine around 8 hours when the bulbs are new, and then over time, I gradually increase it to 10 h. More than that will cause the corals to grow faster, but at the same time will increase the risk of having algae-problems.


----------

